# Calling instrumentalists and vocalists for a historic and worldwide project



## MarchingBandGuy (Jul 16, 2013)

*The Virtual Wind Orchestra *

Inspired by the talented product of Eric Whitacre's Virtual Choir, I am happy to announce the inception of the first Virtual Wind Orchestra (also known as a Symphonic Band, Concert Band). In a grand collaboration with technicians, audio team, and people who will be working behind the scenes to make the project a reality, I invite you all, from all aspects of life, from any country, of any level, and of any age to take part in this great and historic opportunity.

HOW IT WILL WORK:

Using a prerecorded conductor track as a guide, you will record yourself using your camera and/or web cam playing your respective part. Once done, you will upload it using Drop Box or We Transfer.

If you don't have an account, it is very simple. Once you upload your video, the rest is on us! Here is an example of what we will be aiming for: 



.

There are many more people doing multitracking, but in the end, I would like to have something more visually appealing.

*INSTRUMNETAL FORCES*

---WOODWINDS
Piccolo 
Flute
Oboes
English Horns
Bassoons
Contrabassoons
Clarinets in E-flat 
Clarinets in B-flat
Bass Clarinets
Contrabass Clarinets 
Alto Saxophones
Tenor Saxophones
Baritone Saxophones

---BRASS
Trumpets in B-flat
Horns in F
Tenor Trombones
Bass Trombone
Contrabass Trombone
Tuba

NOTE: A "separately placed" ensemble of four trumpets (the first of which may be doubled) and three trombones.

---PERCUSSION
Timpani
Snare Drum
Bass Drum
Crash Cymbals
Suspended Cymbal
Triangle
Large Iron Chains
Tam-tam
Glockenspiel
Marimba

*VOCAL FORCES*
2 SATB choirs 
1 Children choir

ALSO SEEKING MORE OF THE FOLLOWING:

CREW
Audio Engineers
Technicians
Sound Editor
Visual Effects Artists
Knowledge with Windows, Mac, Mac running Linux , and Paint, Gimp, Audacity, Multitracking, Nero Wave Editor, Logic Pro, Kino, and Kdenlive.

*MUSIC*
For this project, I have decided to write a a new composition. The working title of the composition is Transcendental Earth. Inspired by the works of Gustav Mahler and Frank Ticheli (2nd, 3rd, 8th, and 9 Symphonies and American Elegy, Angels in the Architecture, and Earth Song respectively), this composition is around 7 minutes long.

Composing the music for this project presented a particular challenge in that the music needed to be effectively reverent in tone while still being quiet and simple enough so as to not intrude on the private reflections of each listener. It occurred to me that the music could be vocal, at least to the extent that it features a choral texture but with out relying on a written text that might present a distraction to the audience, or that present variations in pronunciation, among other things.
This composition is influenced with themes of reflection, Earth, memories, beauty, humanity, remembrance and of course, peace. All the given themes were constantly on my mind and it is to the people of the world to whom I have the privilege of dedicating this music.

In sum, I welcome and invite instrumentalists and singers from around the world to come and join together in this online community to create a new exciting, collaborative, and historic project!

If you are interested in joining this project, and for more information, contact me via email at 
*
[email protected]*

Hope to hear from you soon,

*Frank Duarte*


----------

